
How to build your own private smart home with a RPi and Mozilla’s Things Gateway - MikusR
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2018/02/how-to-build-your-own-private-smart-home-with-a-raspberry-pi-and-mozillas-things-gateway/
======
azeitona
Kudos to Mozilla, that's very nice work!

